# WRF Guides looking for a F/T shuttle driver in Dutch John, UT



## WRFguides (May 7, 2018)

Hello! 

We are looking to fill one more full-time shuttle driver position for the peak summer season. You would be working between 4-10hrs/day averaging $10-$15/hour. We are wanting to find someone that loves fly-fishing and the outdoors. You would also need to be set up to either camp or live out of a vehicle for the summer. Dutch John unfortunately does not have much for housing but does have free camping with gorgeous scenery within 3-4 miles from our shop. You will have access to some of the best trout fishing in the country and would have time to get out everyday if you are motivated.

Cheers, 
WRF Guides Shuttle Service 
Dutch John, UT 
435-790-6465


----------

